# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] شركات السمسره والوساطه فى تداول الاوراق الماليه  ملف خاص

## amr emam

ملف الاعضاء 

http://www.egyptse.com/download/xls/...ers_arabic.xls


اعلي 30 شركة سمسرة من حيث قيمة التداول في 2003 طبقا للترتيب الأبجدي 


http://www.egyptse.com/download/xls/..._30_2003_a.xls


اعلي 30 شركة سمسرة من حيث قيمة التداول في 2004 طبقا للترتيب الأبجدي  


http://www.egyptse.com/download/xls/..._30_2004_a.xls


اعلي 30 شركة سمسرة من حيث قيمة التداول في الفترة يناير - يونيو 2005 طبقا للترتيب الأبجدي  


http://www.egyptse.com/download/xls/...N%202005_a.xls


نقلا عن موقع بورصتى القاهرة والاسكندريه 

عمرو امام

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا عمرو على المعلومات دي...

----------


## yoyoyoyo

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## badry_1986

thankssssssssssssssss
بس بالمره متعرفش هما بياخدوا عملتهم على اى اساس ؟؟؟؟

----------


## amr emam

الف شكر للجميع على المرور الكريم 

عمرو امام

----------


## ابن البلد

كل الشكر لك يا عمرو  :f:

----------


## amr emam

> thankssssssssssssssss
> بس بالمره متعرفش هما بياخدوا عملتهم على اى اساس ؟؟؟؟



العموله  يا سيف  

تبدا  من 2 فى  الالف  حتى  5 فى  الالف  على  قيمه  التداول  

وبتختلف  طبعا  لاختلاف  قيمه  محفظه  العميل  


شكرا  بدرى  





> كل الشكر لك يا عمرو



الشكر ليك  يا ابو حميد 

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

ومن  تانى  نعاود مره اخرى  

وان شاء الله فى هذه المره  سوف نعرض  شرح  لكل شركه  

اولا :  اتش اس بى سى    كود  الشركه  01115



ثانيا : اتش سى   كود  الشركه   01030




ثالثا  : اجياد  لتداول الاوراق الماليه  كود الشركه  01112





نكتفى  بهذا القدر على  ان نواصل  بعد الفاصل  :hey:  

عمرو امام

----------


## mahmoud201012

شكرا على       موضوعك  يا عمرو وربنا   يوفق

----------

